
Daily consumption of tea protects the elderly from cognitive decline - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11342.html
======
DrScump
Blogspam of

[http://news.nus.edu.sg/press-releases/tea-protects-
elderly-c...](http://news.nus.edu.sg/press-releases/tea-protects-elderly-
cognitive-decline)

